# Divorce Question



## squeekers (Jul 25, 2013)

I am separating from my husband for a while to see if maybe we can figure things out with some time and space. But just in case I am wanting to make copies of everything I will need, should we file for a divorce. 


So far I have copied these items:
Check stubs from the end of March to current
2013 and 2012 tax returns
Marriage license
Car titles and bills of sale
401k information


I can not get to his current personal bank account information, he hasn't opened this months statement yet. If I open it, he will know something is up. 

Is there anything else I need to make copies of?


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

Depends on your state, but in general a lawyer would tell you to copy everyting. In my state they want past 3 years of tax info and bank statements. Titles and the 401k are good. Think about any other assets you have that are worth more than $500. Get docments on them or take pictures. Consider all investments, not just 401K. Pensions come into play too if he qualifies for one from work (yours too). A copy of your budget, or at least a detailed understanding of the spending required to maintain the marital home (could affect alimony). Mortgage documents and copies of any other debt (loans, credit card, promissary notes to family, any and all debt).


----------



## ReidWright (May 15, 2014)

"he will know something is up. "

are you giving him a surprise separation or something?

are you getting legal help for the separation, in preparation if it becomes divorce? never too early to iron out the details


----------



## Sammy64 (Oct 28, 2013)

Texas does not recognize legal separation.. 

Does Texas have legal separation? - Teller Law Firm, P.C. Attorneys Grapevine, Texas


----------

